# 243 85 grain Sierra Gameking BTHP



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I want to reload these to use for coyotes and deer.

Anyone have any experience with this round and whether it worked for you?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I use the 85 Sierra Varminter. Very little damage, usually no exit. 35 gr IMR 4895. These shoot very well out of my Win. model 70.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I have shot that round in my 6mm for ~15 years and have taken many deer, some out to 300yds. I first read about that bullet in the NRA Hunter magazine. I use 4350 powder.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess I should have said I use 100 gr bullets for deer. The Varminter is too thin skinned for deer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The Seirria 85gr. HPBT game king is all I have shot out of my 243 since the early 1980's.
I use IMR 4350 powder also and keep the speed to about 28 2900 FPS. I tried IMR 4831 but didn't like it as well. Could have been the rifle didn't like it.

Deer are bang flop if you hit them in a vital area. Goes with out saying that if shot in the butt they will run.

A good hit on a crow looks about like a dead hit on a clay a puff of black then the floating feathers.

Ground hogs, wood chucks or whistle pigs what you call them are bang flop also.

I use the same loading for everything.

 Al


----------

